# PSA 15% off at Tapestry Music coupon



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, thought I would mention this since it almost never happens in Canada. 15 percent off of in stock non clearance items at tapestry music with the coupon code Canada15.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Tapestry kicks ass! Awesome place to order from.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

This is all your fault!!!!

DM-2W ordered!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

So your the one that got it while I was debating which pedal to get. Looks like they only had one DM-2W in stock. Had to settle for my second choice the Vapor Trail.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If you ever are in White Rock and have a chance to visit their store, be prepared for some trouser movement when you view their pedal display case. I believe they also keep a box of tissues handy in the amp section.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

ohh, so that makes me a lucky bastard! 

Seriously, I looked around the web to compare price and with the discount the pedal was cheaper shipped to my door than buying a new one localy! The vaportrail was the second choice on my list!



GWN! said:


> So your the one that got it while I was debating which pedal to get. Looks like they only had one DM-2W in stock. Had to settle for my second choice the Vapor Trail.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought two WGS Veterans, w00t!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Many thanks for this PSA!! I took full advantage of it on a major gear purchase!!


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Like all the major U.S. guitar effects dealers they have a lot of companies on the exclusions list. That's not a rap against them, but just to say all those big discounts from U.S. suppliers is not what it's cracked up to be. Their exclusions lists now basically encompass 1/2 to 3/4 the brands they carry. I just counted 39 brands at PGS that won't participate in sales https://proguitarshop.com/exclusions


----------

